# USB device Malfunction



## GCTB (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a brand new Dell computer and a semi new Apple ipod. I have a special Apple USB cord so I can connect the ipod to my computer and import any new songs...I've only used the USB twice since I bought it in January.

This weekend I downloaded some new songs into my itunes for the first time in a while. I hooked up my ipod to import these songs (like I've done twice before with no problems) But this time I get some message that says "The USB device you are using has malfuntioned. Please correct the problem or replace the device" (not exact words...but basically that's what it said)

I clicked "troubleshooting" to remedy the problem, but all the suggestions did not apply and the USB cord remains "malfunctioned." The computer AND the USB are only three months old! Also, my computer knowledge is NOT complex so I have NO idea how to fix this problem! I should also mention that I can't just use another cord because the one I need for the ipod is a special one because the part that connects to the ipod is a unique port so one end of the cord is USB, the other end fits into the dock-connector port on my ipod.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First, try the cord and the IPOD on another machine. If that all works, then it's the machine. If that's the case, try this:

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.


----------



## GCTB (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm at work so I'm definitely going to try that when I get home...and thanks in advance for explaining it clearly! I think I can actually follow those directions!


----------



## GCTB (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, I tried it and it didn't work. It LOOKED like it was going to work. When I rebooted (twice) it seemed like all the uninstalled stuff was re-installing and everything looked good. So I plugged in my ipod and it said "Some of your new hardware may not have installed properly and may not work." and it didn't

Oddly, this whole time my printer and scanner have worked fine in the same USB ports...could it be the actual USB cord?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's probably the cord or the device I would guess...

Have you tried connecting it to another machine?


----------



## GCTB (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't really plug the ipod into another computer because it wouldn't recognize it anyway since the ipod has to be formatted into the computer and it can only be registered to one computer. 

This will seem like a dumb question, but when they say "USB device" what exactly is the device? Is it the USB cord or the ipod attatched to it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The USB device is the actual piece of equipment.

That's really lame if an iPod can only be used with one computer! Typical Apple, and they wonder why they're getting their butts handed to them in the marketplace.  

I'd still try to run it on another computer, other than that, you'll have to deal with their tech support, and I'm sure that'll be fun. :wink:


----------



## corahk (May 26, 2006)

*USB device malfunction while connecting to my laptop*

I tried to connect my IPOD to another computer, it is still the same, saying usb device not recognized - malfunction... what to do??




johnwill said:


> First, try the cord and the IPOD on another machine. If that all works, then it's the machine. If that's the case, try this:
> 
> Unplug ALL USB devices.
> Open Device Manager.
> ...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this.
http://www.apple.com/support/ipod/five_rs/


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

I occasionally have trouble connecting my phone using the Nokia USB cable and it's usually that the connectors at the phone are covered in dust and pocket fluff. Have you tried cleaning the connection at the iPod.


----------



## mindeeforman (Aug 1, 2008)

I had the same problem and it turned out that I just had to fully charge my iPod before connecting.

Silly, but worth a try - it worked for me.

Good luck!


----------

